# unprotected sex?



## moricecrys (Feb 16, 2009)

dx code for unprotected sex?

Pt came in dx unprotected sex, wants STD, HIV, etc. screenings, how do I look up the unprotected sex? or will it be a screening V-code/

Thanks!


----------



## PankajK (Feb 17, 2009)

V74.5 for screenig


----------



## okiesawyers (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree, go with screening code V74.5.


----------



## dmaec (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd go with a "high risk sexual behavior" code for the office visit - along with the screening code(s) for the labs. (linked accordingly)


----------



## mbort (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd go with the screening dx too. I would only use the "high risk" if there is documentation to support it in the patients record.


----------

